# which Eastern European buildings do you like?



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Prosp said:


> In fact, how Poles consider Lithuania - doesn't matter. Particularly for us. We think about Poland as a religious hell, so what? Does it make any sense? No. Does it re-draw geographically any belonging on smth.? No. Honestly, perhaps majority of lithuanians thinks about poles as more eastern, but that is because you're slavs and in some cases (yes, it not true, but myths are myths - it takes some time..) eastern europe=slavic europe
> Tell me, neighbour, how the ... timezone or rail gouge makes Lithuania...Eastern Europe? Eastern neighbour - maybe Belarus? Lithuania is in the North and mostly all who have a bit more knowledge in lithuanian cultural aspects agree on that. Is not very difficult to find out information and only then make conclusions...I pointed out some criteria that describes us. and no time zone or rail gouge here is important...
> The are no complex of being eastern. As i have sad, neither 100 years ago,nor now dont have any imagination of ourselves as easterners. If you are interested, please, you can check some data even from XIII century or *read your beloved Dlugozch.*I would say - lithuanians are very straightforward persons and it is obvious why we like clear statements without any "since Adome and Eve...bla bla shit".


don't read, he was total Lithuania hater. :bash:


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

baczek333 said:


> > The same with Poland, Lithuanian culture was from 15th to 19th century strongly connected with Poland, how can be in "different" Europes? Geographically, genetically, culturally, mentally we aren't eastern (if eastern means "Russian"). In the history all "western" trends always were coming to Lithuania from Poland, since your catholic baptism. Your language is more similar to Slavic than to Germanic languages (because of Balto-Slavic language community in the past). Your culture was influenced by Polish, while Latvian was influenced by German.
> 
> 
> First, we must distinguish some things. To clear it up:
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Lithuanian language is absolutely different than slavic.


But both come from this Balto-Slavic language community.



> that is why catcholism (sort of Polish culture, actually) had no/less influence on us.


So why are you, even those Lithuanians from Samogitia, catholics? 

I agree that Rzeczpospolita was a noble state and peasants from Poland and from Baltic parts of Lithuania really differed from each other. But nowadays Lithuanians don't deny their noble heritage, you treat Vilnius (built by nobles and rich merchants, not by peasants speaking only Lithuanian) as your capital and the heart of the country. You didn't convert to paganism, you still stay catholic (of course we don't talk about importance of religion in the society nowadays, only "culture", Lithuania is mostly catholic while Latvia is protestant). You say that a lot of nobles speaking only Polish were in fact Lithuanians and you feel historical connections with them.



> So they had crated some legends about Palemons and so on.


I know, it was only a joke 



> Actually, all travellers/nomads states that.


So there were a lot of people who considered Poland western, antemurale christianitatis etc. Cities like Kraków were more similar to Rome than to Moscow or Stockholm.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

In Lithuania nobility (in Žemailyja ~75-80% in other regions more) speak in polish language, in XVII, especially in XVIII century, but still thay consider themselves as Lithuanians not Poles. 

Genetically WE ARE MORE CLOSELY RELATED with Finno-Ugric population, like Latvians and Estonians. Our languege are one of the most archaic in the world (INDOEUROPEAN group), and contains just 8 or 5 proc. of slavic words, by the root of the word.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithuanian_language


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

RokasLT said:


> Since when the time zone, rail gauge (soon all will be replaced with "European" ones) determines country's geographic location, not talking about culture ect. LOL :nuts::lol::lol::lol:


You are east of Poland, deal with this. For you Poland is west and we know this, we see you every weekend in our malls, discounts, Ikeas since you don't have your own.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

We now have IKEA in Vilnius. For us Lithuanians Poland are not west, people go to Poland becose of lower commodity prices: due to the lower value-added taxes and lower zlot value. So don't talk bullshit. We have all we need, but if you have option to buy cheaper, especially if you live closer to the border, you go there.

P.S. and go **** your self scumbag, Lithuania is not Polan and never be.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

RokasLT said:


> We now have IKEA in Vilnius. For us Lithuanians Poland are not west, people go to Poland becose of lower commodity prices.


Right, you go for shopping because you have higher prices and have no discounts as Poland does, that is why everything is cheaper in Poland. (way bigger retail market). Also our salaries are 40% higher so...yes, Lithuania is a nice country but with lower living standard, that's the way it is dear eastern neighbour.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nobody in Poland wants Lithuania. The main topic is Central/Eastern/Northern Europe. I asked you to show me the map where Czech Republic, Slovakia and Hungary are Central, while Poland is Eastern, only this (of course the map with a source). If you don't show me it, you'll show your "butthurt" about Poland, because you still try to despise our country by pretending that we are in "worst" Europe, different one than Hungarians or Slovaks (although you have no evidence) and you are in "best" Europe (although your connections with northern, scandinavian or ugro-finnic culture aren't really big, you're the most different from those countries, because you're catholic and you had no Germanic influence (apart from small western part of your country).

Everybody knows that the main difference between "Europes" is the level of economy. And according to it, our continent can be divided into only two "Europes", rich and poor. There is no real "centre" between them, maybe only Slovenia.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

baczek333 said:


> Nobody in Poland wants Lithuania. The main topic is Central/Eastern/Northern Europe. I asked you to show me the map where Czech Republic, Slovakia and Hungary are Central, while Poland is Eastern, only this (of course the map with a source). If you don't show me it, you'll show your "butthurt" about Poland, because you still try to despise our country by *pretending that we are in "worst" Europe, different one than Hungarians or Slovaks (although you have no evidence) and you are in "best" Europe (although your connections with northern, scandinavian or ugro-finnic culture aren't really big, you're the most different from those countries, because you're catholic and you had no Germanic influence *(apart from small western part of your country).
> 
> Everybody knows that the main difference between "Europes" is the level of economy. And according to it, our continent can be divided into only two "Europes", rich and poor. There is no real "centre" between them, maybe only Slovenia.


You puting some sentences in my mouth that l never sed. l just told that we have similarities in genes, not that we are better or in the same economic level with Finland. Talking about East, Central Europe, l have in minde bigger context (mentaly) that others have - *westerners*. And l have source where geograficaly Poland is in E. Europe, Lithuania not. But l did not say that Lithuania is in WEST or NORTH (by *others* it is not, but geograficaly it is considered that Lithuania is NORTHERN country). http://www.mapsofworld.com/europe/country-groupings/eastern-europe-map.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Europe


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

baczek333 said:


> > But both come from this Balto-Slavic language community.
> 
> 
> Still it's to different language and have no similarities. What was thousands years ago - not important. Baltic languages aren't closely related to slavic. Even there are no similarities. Both language originated from the same "branch", but developed completely in the different way.
> ...


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Everybody knows that Lithuanians have this ex-soviet complex and are complexed because Germany is our neighbour.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

markfos said:


> Right, you go for shopping because you have higher prices and have no discounts as Poland does, that is why everything is cheaper in Poland. (way bigger retail market). Also our salaries are 40% higher so...yes, Lithuania is a nice country but with lower living standard, that's the way it is dear eastern neighbour.


Speaking frankly, purchase power in Lt is higher  And salaries depends on your job. almost all my friend earns about 2000-3500 eur.! Do not think that 24-26 years old people can get such salaries in Poland (because of larger competition and larger market). So, please, dear, write only about you know and not according to wiki or to "one grannie told me once...". This means, ye, Poland is much more cheaper because of...TAXATION! On the other hand, i do not think we give a damn shit on marketnets while we put more attention on hight value products and particularly - developing our state-of-the-art industries (IT, lasers, life science, chemistry). You can thousand of discount markets but because of VAT, which is smaller in PL, you will pay twice in LT. 
Btv, my girlfirend as well as her firends buys mostly lithuanian design products (clothes) (another common feature to Nordics?)) )



markfos said:


> You are east of Poland, deal with this. For you Poland is west and we know this, we see you every weekend in our malls, discounts, Ikeas since you don't have your own.


That is Poland's opinion. You should know that lithuanians do not care about Poland and Poles impressions towards us. As well as Poles do not care about it. However, we consider Poland as C/EE, not West. Sorry.
Still Lithuania is considered as a Northern Europe and the term "eastern europe" might be applied only in the case of former history. By the way, is some media, especially anglo-saxon, Poland also "part of eastern europe" so it not a big deal? But first ask yourself in what manner they apply this term.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

markfos said:


> Everybody knows that Lithuanians have this ex-soviet complex and are complexed because Germany is our neighbour.


 Poland was not a former commie country?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

markfos said:


> Right, you go for shopping because you have higher prices and have no discounts as Poland does, that is why everything is cheaper in Poland. (way bigger retail market). Also our salaries are 40% higher so...yes, *Lithuania is a nice country but with lower living standard, that's the way it is dear eastern neighbour*.


WHA....T????!!!!! We in the same level as Poland
look: http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=67


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

> And l have source where geograficaly Poland is in E. Europe, Lithuania not.


I want the source where Czech Rep., Slovakia and Hungary are Central and Poland is western, because you said:



> (the great Eastern European context - Central Europe) Slovenia, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, sometimes Poland.


So why "sometimes" Poland? Where is an example of the map where Poland isn't Central while the rest of V4 is?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

_*the great Eastern European context *_ your brain can not process what l mean by that, so do not worry about that any more.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

Prosp said:


> Still it's to different language and have no similarities. What was thousands years ago - not important. Baltic languages aren't closely related to slavic. Even there are no similarities. Both language originated from the same "branch", but developed completely in the different way.


Of course it's different, but still closer to Slavic than to Germanic and that's the only thing I meant. 




> You see, it's quote interesting, because lithuanians are not religious persons, except some elder.


I know, I said that we omit importance of religion, only the culture of religion - catholic churches, the hill of crosses etc. It's the part of your culture and you can't deny it. 




> By the way pagan practices/pagan traditions remained until XIX/XX century. And it is very rich compared to other countries. That's because of strong oral culture.


In Poland pagan traditions also remained, but it doesn't change the fact we're catholic and those traditions were adopted by catholic church. Lithuania is also catholic and some pagan traditions can't change it.



> Actually, cathocolism did not shaped our mentallity. As i have wrote, it was more or less political decision.


The baptism of Poland was probably only political decision, because Mieszko I didn't really believe in a completely foreign god. And what does it mean "to shape mentality"? How did catholicism shape the mentality of Bavarians and Austrians that they are richer than protestant Germans from the north? 




> Treating historical heritage doesn't make us Poles.


I don't claim you're Poles and I would never say that. I just said that you had more connections with Polish culture than Germanic (Scandinavian). Religion is always the very important part of culture, even if it's not really important as real faith. But you have catholic churches as your old beautiful buildings, not protestant or orthodox (in most cases). 




> you will easily find out that we are not EE. EE - only when you emphasise on soviet/commie history. Nothing more.


The same with Poland.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

RokasLT said:


> _*the great Eastern European context *_ your brain can not process what l mean by that, so do not worry about that any more.


Facepalm. Why didn't you write this word "sometimes" before Czech Rep., Slovakia, Hungary, only before Poland? So now please, show me this map which shows this "great eastern european context" where Poland is Eastern and Czech Rep, Slovakia and Hungary Central. I don't want anything more.


----------



## AutoUnion (Jan 9, 2007)

RokasLT said:


> Real E. Europe countries with almost all characteristics of E. Europe, or some exceptions, are: Macedonia, Albania, Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Croatia, Slovenia, Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan, Moldova, Bulgaria, Romania, Ukraine, Belarus, Poland


Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan - Asia


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

RokasLT said:


> WHA....T????!!!!! We in the same level as Poland
> look: http://www.indexmundi.com/g/r.aspx?v=67


Somehow we earn much more than you eastern neighbour/ex soviet state.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

baczek333 said:


> Facepalm. Why didn't you write this word "sometimes" before Czech Rep., Slovakia, Hungary, only before Poland? So now please, show me this map which shows this "great eastern european context" where Poland is Eastern and Czech Rep, Slovakia and Hungary Central. I don't want anything more.


Historically, taking the Habsburg empire.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

Historically whole Lithuania was under Russian occupation (and in 1897 in your Kaunas 26% of citizens were Russians and only 6% Lithuanians) while only part of Poland was under it (the two other parts were under Prussian and Austrian occupation, so western civilization), so you're more eastern than we are. This argument beats you. 

And I want a reliable source not your imaginations. Which organization has the same opinion like you?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Klaipėdos kraštas was Prussia and Suvalkija-Suduva was occupaied by Prussia. But lm not talking about that, l'm talking about influence that this monarchy had for stats that where build on monarchy ash's.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

markfos said:


> Somehow we earn much more than you eastern neighbour/ex soviet state.


How much you earn, eastern neighbou/ex soviet satelit with bad routes?


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Our average salary is about 40% higher than Lithuanian, yes we can afford much more since we have much bigger retail market and salaries. Sorry eastern neighbour.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

l want exact numbers - OK. Not just some bullshit talk.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Exact number are that we can afford much more from the average salary than Lithuanians do.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Source?!* Polish media?


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

RokasLT said:


> l want exact numbers - OK. Not just some bullshit talk.


Monthly average wage:

Lithuania 2232 LTL = *646 euro*

Poland 3809 PLN = *901 euro*

Source:
stat.gov.lt
stat.gov.pl



markfos said:


> ^^ Our average salary is about *40%* higher than Lithuanian, yes we can afford much more since we have much bigger retail market and salaries. Sorry eastern neighbour.


*28 %* higher ...


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Now I believe, but I want that he find it


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Doest the poll list have a Lithuanian building?


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

RokasLT said:


> Klaipėdos kraštas was Prussia


But Klaipeda didn't belong to Grand Duchy of Lithuania.



> But lm not talking about that, l'm talking about influence that this monarchy had for stats that where build on monarchy ash's.


So what was the influence of Habsburg monarchy on Hungary that it's "different" Europe than Poland? And why the influence of Romanov monarchy doesn't make you eastern?


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

baczek333 said:


> So what was the influence of Habsburg monarchy on Hungary that it's "different" Europe than Poland?


Southern Poland/Galicia belonged to Cisleithania (northern and western part of Austria-Hungary) and Hungary belonged to Transleithania (eastern and southern part of A-H) and that's it. There was almost no difference.

btw.

*Lithuania*, 100 years ago ( contemporary territory):

96 % belonged to Russian Empire and 4 % to German Empire.

*Poland*, 100 years ago ( contemporary territory):

50 % belonged to German Empire, 40 % to Russian Empire, 10 % to Austro-Hungarian Empire.









http://flatrock.org.nz/topics/history/dawn_of_the_20th_century.htm


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

So according to historical criteria that were chosen by Lithuanian RokasLT, Lithuania is in 96% eastern Europe, while Poland only in 40%.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

germany was really huge....


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Brad said:


> Doest the poll list have a Lithuanian building?


No, because it includes only EE. Lithuania is considered to be Northern Europe region. I wonder why some Poles reacts so loudly


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

baczek333 said:


> Historically whole Lithuania was under Russian occupation (and in 1897 in your Kaunas 26% of citizens were Russians and only 6% Lithuanians) while only part of Poland was under it (the two other parts were under Prussian and Austrian occupation, so western civilization), so you're more eastern than we are. This argument beats you.
> 
> And I want a reliable source not your imaginations. Which organization has the same opinion like you?


How, how, how, please, tell me, how the hell tsaristic russian AFFECTED us and we became MORE eastern?  How it shaped our mentality, our mindset, out outlook and so on?  
jeez, man, tell me. 
Finland also was under Russian governance once, did they became eastern...?

Norther Europe region
Baltoscandia
Nordic Council
Nordic-Baltic Eight or NB8

Frankly, Lithuania's economy is so tied to Scandinavia, that if something happens in Scandiavia/Nordics we will fell that.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Prosp said:


> No, because it includes only EE. Lithuania is considered to be Northern Europe region. I wonder why some Poles reacts so loudly


It's just your wannabe, you are an ex-soviet country and east of Poland, yes you are in Eastern Europe.

From The World Factbook:

Lithuania



> Eastern Europe, bordering the Baltic Sea, between Latvia and Russia


Poland



> Central Europe, east of Germany


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Prosp said:


> No, because it includes only EE. Lithuania is considered to be Northern Europe region. I wonder why some Poles reacts so loudly


Northern Europe is Scandinavia. You're not in Scandinavia. You used to be behind the Iron Curtain, way way east of western Europe. It's not a bad thing, but you're in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Road_UK said:


> Northern Europe is Scandinavia. You're not in Scandinavia. You used to be behind the Iron Curtain, way way east of western Europe. It's not a bad thing, but you're in Eastern Europe.


Do You know differences between Scandinavia/Nordics/Northern Europe? If not, please, google it.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

markfos said:


> It's just your wannabe, you are an ex-soviet country and east of Poland, yes you are in Eastern Europe.
> 
> From The World Factbook:
> 
> ...


markfos, are you a troll? Or just act like that? Read my mentioned links.
Poland is also a former commie country.
Btv, you can even compare postwar architecture in LT/PL and make some conclusions 
We are in the east of Poland and we are in the Northern part of that region. It seem smarter people get that. On the other way, because of religious hell and slavic society, mostly all lithuanian will say that Poland is Eastern Europe. Sorry...
wannabe? You know, Scandi countries confirm our links, so we do not give damn shit about Polands notions, understandings, visions, "complexes

markfos has a better competence than national geography specialists or mostly all professional international community! That's the way, man


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I know it, I travel it.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Road_UK said:


> I know it, I travel it.


If you travel, than you had noticed obvious aspects: society, it's outlook, mindset, physical outlook, as well as cold climate. You had noticed similar design, fashion trends, also architecture. And so on and on. 
Despite that Northern Europe/Scandinavia/Nordc/Baltic are completely different definitions, although have associations.
Self-identifications and recognition, acknowledgement is a small part. However, our links are recognized and as i have wrote earlier, we donot give a damn thing on how other consider that.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Prosp said:


> markfos, are you a troll? Or just act like that? Read my mentioned links.
> Poland is also a former commie country.


There is a huge difference between ex commie and ex soviet, and no I'm not a troll, your fellow started this by putting Poland to the same basket as Belarus, Russia and Ukraine. We were always part of western Europe in all aspects, we are west of Lithuania, most of our lands are west of Hungary and Slovakia so why he included Poland to EE while Hungary and Slovakia to CE?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> I know it, I travel it.


Scandinavia and Northern Europe terms have different meanings, still some similarities too.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Prosp said:


> If you travel, than you had noticed obvious aspects: society, it's outlook, mindset, physical outlook, as well as cold climate. You had noticed similar design, fashion trends, also architecture. And so on and on.
> Despite that Northern Europe/Scandinavia/Nordc/Baltic are completely different definitions, although have associations.
> Self-identifications and recognition, acknowledgement is a small part. However, our links are recognized and as i have wrote earlier, we donot give a damn thing on how other consider that.


Good. I'll consider it eastern Europe.


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

Prosp said:


> at the moment - our economy depends on Scandinavia


At the moment your economy depends on Russia. The highest proportion of both exports and imports was to and from Russia.

Export:
Russia 19.0%
Latvia 11.0%
Estonia 7.9%

Import: 
Russia 32.5%
Germany 9.8%
Poland 9.8%
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Lithuania
By the way ... 

Poland share with Scandinavia:

- long maritime border with Denmark and Sweden
- Swedish kings from Vasa dynasty
- Polish-Swedish union
- Viking expansion
- Harald Bluetooth
- Cnut the Great 
- Olaf I of Norway and Geira
- Sygryda Storråda aka Świętosława
- Eric of Pomerania aka King Eric III of Norway, Eric VII of Denmark and King Eric of Sweden
- Samuel Linde and other polonized Swedes
- Swedish Pomerania
- "Gustav II Adolf fraternal assistance" Evangelical Church in Poland organization ( second oldest after German organization)
- hunderts of twin towns and sister cities
- many cultural events
- strong economic ties
- thousands of scandinavian companies ( in various industries)
(for example *52 years* of cooperation between Ikea and Poland - Poland is IKEA's second largest supplier after China)
- architecture ( to some extent)
- glacial landform
- similar climate
- Central European Time Zone
etc. etc. etc.

That makes Poland *über* Nordic comparing to Lithuania  but this does not mean that we are Scandinavians or Nordic country.

Ps.
*King Eric of Sweden castle and birthplace in Darłowo/Poland*








author: paris

and i have hundreds of such examples ... 

EOT


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Exactly, we have much more in common with Northern Europe and Scandinavia than Lithuania does.
BTW @Prosp always mentions IT companies, but the biggest IT companies like Google or Intel are located in Poland.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

markfos said:


> ^^ Exactly, we have much more in common with Northern Europe and Scandinavia than Lithuania does.
> BTW @Prosp always mentions IT companies, but the biggest IT companies like Google or Intel are located in Poland.


That doesn't mean anything. If Google decides to close its Polish branch then it will. Poland doesn't even come close to Scandinavia. Estonia however does have a lot in common with Finland.


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Of course, you are right. I'm just pointing that Lithuanians think they are similar to Scandinavia but are even further than Poland is.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

markfos said:


> ^^ Of course, you are right. I'm just pointing that Lithuanians think they are similar to Scandinavia but are even further than Poland is.


I agree. Estonia has a lot in common with Finland, they share a lot of cultural ideals and the language is simular. Head down a little and you come to Latvia. Riga is a nice town, but you can easily tell how the Soviets have left their marks. Lithuania is a world apart, and walking around in Kaunas or Vilnius does make you feel you're in some obscure country far away from the civilised world...


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Kaunas is not the prettiest town but Vilnius is really beautiful and well maintained, what they lack is the big city feeling, you feel more like in the bigger cozy town, maybe because there are no trams? Well, anyway I find this calm, a bit provincial climate very pleasant.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Prosp said:


> Btv, you can even compare postwar architecture in LT/PL and make some conclusions


Well in case of Lithuania it will be similar to the rest of Soviet Union which is not necessarily a bad thing and after the transformation and in Lithuania's case independance both countries just follow west european trends, probably with more diversity in Poland since our country is bigger and we had more construction in the '90 so I'm not sure what you're trying to prove here.



> It seem smarter people get that. On the other way, because of religious hell and slavic society, mostly all lithuanian will say that Poland is Eastern Europe. Sorry...


Lithuanians sure are original people if they associete fervant Roman Catholicism with Eastern Europe



> wannabe? You know, Scandi countries confirm our links, so we do not give damn shit about Polands notions, understandings, visions, "complexes


I don't think many people in Scandinavia give a shit about Lithuania so I wouldn't boast so much because some scholars or politicians confirmed some ancient connections of yours it doesn't mean that much honestly and whole this discussion is pretty weird.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

markfos said:


> ^^ Exactly, we have much more in common with Northern Europe and Scandinavia than Lithuania does.
> BTW @Prosp always mentions IT companies, but the biggest IT companies like Google or Intel are located in Poland.


There is a big difference between creating something and beeing a cheap working place for smthone. While Lithuanians can create technologies (havenot heard about any Silicon Valley level enterprises from PL) like Fermentas, Biotech, Expla or GetJar and our start-up sector is booming compared to Polish (maybe EU surveys lie?). So here is a major difference. Polish companies IT are in regional level, while mostly many start-ups (btv, do you really know the meaning f this term?) from LT - surprise, surpirse - can easy compete with Apple Inc.. 
Whait....i can sit in the middle of forest and make money transfer via my smatphone while in PL it would not be impossible  Next time, please, read a bit, try to google. Because yuo are speaking without any knowledge in this matter. Btv, i am practically working with IT/H-tech start-ups so i really know situation in PL/LT/ and particularly in Nordics, but you can try to discuss and find contr-arguments, only i can guess that.... 
Google or Intel was located in PL only because of larger numbers of workers. it is well know fact in LT. On the other hand, we can create our own stuff.Atm Lithuania LACKS of IT specialists and many people from BY/Ukraine come here to work. During the crisis such centers like Barclay/Western Union/Atea/visma etc. started actively employ them while many other started their own business (start-ups).


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

OMG.....aaaaffff.....come off it all these off topic coments.....:lol::lol::lol: :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious

by the way....actually actually....both lithuania and poland have something in common....both are european union countries....:lol::lol:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

markfos said:


> ^^ Kaunas is not the prettiest town but Vilnius is really beautiful and well maintained, what they lack is the big city feeling, you feel more like in the bigger cozy town, maybe because there are no trams? Well, anyway I find this calm, a bit provincial climate very pleasant.


I don't mind a lack of a big city feeling. But everywhere around Lithuania I see Russian billboards, gangster looking types with angry faces and lots of UK registered vehicles, uninsured and which should have been scrapped in the UK a long time ago but somehow ended up on a car transporter to Lithuania...


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Prosp said:


> There is a big difference between creating something and beeing a cheap working place for smthone. While Lithuanians can create technologies


 
Never heard about Lithuanian IT companies, and if so why do you earn less than Poles do? We have CD Projekt that created Witcher games series, sold in millions worldwide, what do you have?


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Puritan, do you really know differences between Scandinavia/Nordic/Baltic and Northern Europe? If not, then we can not discuss.One troll speaks that Poland is in the west side of Lithuania, so we are in the East while all more sophisticated world considers Lithuania as a Northern Europe country not only because of strong ties with Nordics, bus also due more similar societies. Again, compare average Lithuanian and average Pole or Easter European and you will notice clear differences (I remember that my girlfriend (height 178) was more higher that majority of Poznan Lech ultras . Ok, it was a joke, but comparision even in small levels will show certain difference and provide a uselful information.)

I had provided some links to very simple information that show actual relantionship with Nordics in state level. As well as there are even more closer relationships between societies (Middsummer feast, for istance).
Take into account that mostly all Lithuanian business considers not only LV/EST as a home market, but at the moment - Scandinavia market like is a home market where everyone tries to start cooperation/exapand. Not Poland, not Russia, not Czech or Slovakia or Hungary. Even though, except Russia/Poland, we do not have any information about these countries, this means, neither our media, nor we have any interest in all central/east europe issues, what, actually, shows another thing - we are going there, where we started to go during interwar. 

---
Your fact and figure made me smile 
Try to google about LT/balts and perhaps you will be surprised 
Quite simple example - mythology. I guess you have noticed, that in LT all pre-christian thing survived for a long time. So our mythology is very closely ralated to Scandi/Nordics even though we had share some godnes. Simple.
But you know, in Lithuania we have one (negative) term "runkelis". one of it's meaning is about persons who do not know nothing, but still speaks. I can find out x number more facts that shows Lithuania-Scandinavia relantionships that you did 
next time,please, read a bit before you write. Dont make a cloun from yourself.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

markfos said:


> Never heard about Lithuanian IT companies, and if so why do you earn less than Poles do? We have CD Projekt that created Witcher games series, sold in millions worldwide, what do you have?


This is beginning to look like a "my dick is longer than yours" thread.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

markfos said:


> Never heard about Lithuanian IT companies, and if so why do you earn less than Poles do?


Main thing that lithuanian are pro-tech/technology advanced people. So i can guess you have no interest in those industries. I made such conclusion during my visits in PL. As i have said - in lt i can sit in the mid of the forest and make money transfer and in PL (Gdansk) internet speed makes me angry  Addiction?

Why we earn less? I am 25 years old and i earn 3200 EUR. in Lt.
So everything depends on you. people from province ear less than those from Kaunas/Vilnius/Klaipeda. Main thing that salaries depends on industries. Ir you are IT, you earn more that Poles, let's say. But have no suorce to confirm, only have heard that from Polish colleagues.
On the other hand, Lithuania purchase power index is higher than Polish one, so ...


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

You started by putting Poland to the same group as Russia, Belarus and Ukraine, you have more in common with them than us since you were in the same country.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

We been in Soviet Union 50 years, in Union/Republic of Two Nations 409 yaers, what a logic LOL.
l have nothing to discusse with you ignorant pol. :nuts:


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

Who is ignorant here? You started this. "Pole" not "pol". One more time and you'll be reported to the Polish moderator.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

... And the heat is on... Yeah baby....


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

_Mark_
If you don't see more then one or two aspects in countries evolution - it's not my problem.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithuania–Poland_relations


----------



## Radiokott (Jan 3, 2011)

Round 2


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

It's always the same. One person makes a comment about a different country, the other person from that particular country gets offended and feels he has to retaliate by attacking the country from the original poster, and round and round we go... :nuts:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

may I make an off topic comment...
one sayd there are not blondi people in lithuania...
look at this map...the blondi hair ocurrence 








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabelo_loiro


----------



## markfos (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Nobody said so, please show this post.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, markfos...why do you like so much blondi hair...look at this example...penelope cruz is a dark haired woman...she is gorgeus...


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

:applause: Good job trolls. :applause:

By the way here's what your "geeky battle" would look like if it was in real life.






Keep it up. You guys are inspiring. :banana:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
hey....I am sorry....I couldn't resist....I consider her beautiful....
irresistible woman....


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ I was referring to the Polish-Lithuanian commonwealth internet civil war that took over this thread. Your post is much appreciated. By the way I met her in person. She is as sweet as she is beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^
ooohhh....really? is she better than scarlet johanson?

and what do you think about anne hathaway?
her dark round and atractive eyes reminds me a lot penelope cruz...
is she a good person?








http://www.hdwallpapers3d.com/anne-hathaway/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I only talked to her for a few minutes at a party. She was fun and friendly more so than most celebrities. Scarlet Johanson I have never seen in person. I have seen Anne Hathaway in person but only from a distance so I don't know what she is like.


----------

